# Is the date you joined related in any way?



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 11, 2010)

Is the date you joined this forum related to anything? (celebrity's birthday, national event, when a war started/ended, etc.) Go ahead and tell me below! Here's my story:

Well, I was just reading over my profile (double-checking for typos) when I came across the date I joined the forum: 9/11/2010. That's a little bit creepy. In case you didn't catch that, it's 9/11...I don't want to explain any farther.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

I joined August 10th...

Which has no significance to me whatsoever.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2010)

30th Jan. King Charles I of England was beheaded on this day in 1649.
I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 11, 2010)

Farrah Fawcett, Sylvia Levin, and last but not least, Michael Jackson all died.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 11, 2010)

I joined March 1st. Its also my birthday. I didnt even know I joined on my birthday until a Month ago.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 11, 2010)

This


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow I justed realized that it was Valentimes day when I joined.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

I joined the 27th of December 2k8, apparently.

Not so special.


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2010)

The day I joined was so special. It was the same day as the day that I joined the speedsolving.com forums  .


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 11, 2010)

I joined 6-24-2009 which is the 3 year anniversery of my army unit returning to the states after a year playing in Iraq.


----------



## KrO2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I joined August 10, 2010. If translated into base two, this is the Answero to Life, the Universe, and Everything. If you don't know what I'm talking about, click here. http://tinyurl.com/dgmb57

Also, I have no idea how theanonymouscuber joined August 10, 2010 and wrote 310 posts already.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 11, 2010)

It has no significance to me at all.


----------



## Joker (Oct 11, 2010)

The fifth of May.
Nothing special to me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 11, 2010)

I joined the same day MJ died too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

No.
But my 3-yr cubing anniversary is in 2 days!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

13th of July:

Events

1174 – William I of Scotland, a key rebel in the Revolt of 1173–1174, is captured at Alnwick by forces loyal to Henry II of England.
1260 – the Livonian Order suffered its greatest defeat in the 13th century in the battle of Durbe against the Grand Duchy of Lithuania
1558 – Battle of Gravelines: in France, Spanish forces led by Count Lamoral of Egmont defeat the French forces of Marshal Paul de Thermes at Gravelines.
1573 – Eighty Years' War: the Siege of Haarlem ends after seven months.
1643 – English Civil War: Battle of Roundway Down – In England, Henry Wilmot, 1st Earl of Rochester, commanding the Royalist forces, heavily defeats the Parliamentarian forces led by Sir William Waller.
1787 – The Continental Congress enacts the Northwest Ordinance establishing governing rules for the Northwest Territory. It also establishes procedures for the admission of new states and limits the expansion of slavery.
1794 – The Battle of the Vosges is fought between French forces and those of Prussia and Austria.
1830 – The General Assembly's Institution, now the Scottish Church College, one of the pioneering institutions that ushered the Bengal Renaissance, is founded by Alexander Duff and Raja Ram Mohan Roy, in Calcutta, India.
1854 – In the Battle of Guaymas, Mexico, General Jose Maria Yanez stops the French invasion led by Count Gaston de Raousset-Boulbon.
1863 – New York Draft Riots: in New York City, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.
1878 – Treaty of Berlin: the European powers redraw the map of the Balkans. Serbia, Montenegro and Romania become completely independent of the Ottoman empire.
1919 – The British airship R34 lands in Norfolk, England, completing the first airship return journey across the Atlantic in 182 hours of flight.
1923 – The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles. It originally reads "Hollywoodland " but the four last letters are dropped after renovation in 1949.
1941 – World War II: Montenegrins start a popular uprising against the Axis Powers (Trinaestojulski ustanak).
1973 – Alexander Butterfield reveals the existence of the Nixon tapes to the special Senate committee investigating the Watergate break in.
1977 – New York City, amidst a period of financial and social turmoil experiences a blackout lasting nearly 24 hours that leads to wide-spread fires and looting.
1985 – The Live Aid benefit concert takes place in London and Philadelphia, as well as other venues such as Sydney and Moscow.
1985 – United States Vice President George H.W. Bush becomes the Acting President for the day when President Ronald Reagan undergoes surgery to remove polyps from his colon.
1990 – An earthquake with its epicentre in Afghanistan results in the greatest number of fatalities in a mountaineering accident in High Asian mountains when an avalanche kills 43 climbers in Camp I on Pik Lenina (Lenin Peak).

100 BC – Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic (d. 44 BC)
40 – Gnaeus Julius Agricola, Roman Governor of Britain (d. 93)
1527 – John Dee, English scientist (d. 1609)
1579 – Arthur Dee, English physician (d. 1651)
1590 – Pope Clement X (d. 1676)
1607 – Václav Hollar, Bohemian-born English etcher (d. 1677)
1608 – Ferdinand III, Holy Roman Emperor (d. 1657)
1745 – Robert Calder, British naval officer (d. 1818)
1770 – Alexander Balashov, Russian general (d. 1837)
1776 – Caroline of Baden, Queen consort of Bavaria, wife of Maximilian I Joseph of Bavaria (d. 1841)
1793 – John Clare, English poet (d. 1864)
1798 – Alexandra Feodorovna (Charlotte of Prussia), German-born Empress consort of Russia, wife of Tsar Nicholas I of Russia (d. 1860)
1821 – Nathan Bedford Forrest, American Confederate cavalry officer (d. 1877)
1841 – Otto Wagner, Austrian architect (d. 1918)
1858 – Stewart Culin, American ethnographer (d. 1929)
1859 – Sidney Webb, British socialist (d. 1947)
1864 – John Jacob Astor IV, American entrepreneur (d. 1912)
1889 – Louise Mountbatten, German-born Queen consort of Sweden, wife of King Gustaf VI Adolf of Sweden (d. 1965)
1894 – Isaac Babel, Soviet Jewish writer (d. 1940)
1895 – Sidney Blackmer, American actor (d. 1973)
1896 – Mordecai Ardon, Israeli painter (d. 1992)
1898 – Julius Schreck, German member of the Nazi party, the first Commander of the SS (d. 1936)
1900 – George Lewis, American jazz clarinetist (d. 1969)
1901 – Eric Portman, English stage and film actor (d. 1969)
1903 – Kenneth Clark, English art historian (d. 1983)
1905 – Alfredo M. Santos, Filipino General, the first four-star General of the Armed Forces of the Philippines, World War II hero (d. 1990)
1913 – Dave Garroway, American television host (d. 1982)
1913 – Mærsk Mc-Kinney Møller, Danish shipping magnate
1918 – Alberto Ascari, Italian race car driver, two-time Formula One world champion (d. 1955)
1920 – Bill Towers, English footballer (d. 2000)
1921 – Git Gay, Swedish actress and singer (d. 2007)
1921 – Ernest Gold, Austrian composer (d. 1999)
1921 – Friedrich Peter, Austrian politician (d. 2005)
1922 – Ken Mosdell, Canadian ice hockey player (d. 2006)
1922 – Anker Jørgensen, Danish politician, 16th Prime Minister of Denmark
1924 – Carlo Bergonzi, Italian tenor
1924 – Michel Constantin, French film actor (d. 2003)
1924 – Johnny Gilbert, American game show announcer
1927 – Simone Veil, French politician
1928 – Tommaso Buscetta, Sicilian mafioso and pentito (d. 2000)
1928 – Bob Crane, American actor (d. 1978)
1928 – Leroy Vinnegar, American jazz bassist
1929 – Sofia Muratova, Soviet gymnast (d. 2006)
1930 – Naomi Shemer, Israeli songwriter (d. 2004)
1931 – Frank Ramsey, American basketball player
1932 – Hubert Reeves, Canadian astrophysicist
1933 – Patsy Byrne, English actress
1934 – Wole Soyinka, Nigerian writer, Nobel laureate
1934 – Aleksei Yeliseyev, Soviet cosmonaut
1934 – Gordon Lee, English footballer and manager
1935 – Jack Kemp, American football player and politician (d. 2009)
1935 – Kurt Westergaard, Danish cartoonist
1936 – Albert Ayler, American jazz saxophonist and singer (d. 1970)
1940 – Patrick Stewart, English actor
1941 – Robert Forster, American actor
1941 – Jacques Perrin, French actor and filmmaker
1942 – Harrison Ford, American actor
1942 – Roger McGuinn, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (The Byrds)
1944 – Ernő Rubik, Hungarian inventor
1946 – Cheech Marin, American actor
1948 – Catherine Breillat, French director and screenwriter
1948 – Tony Kornheiser, American sports journalist
1948 – Daphne Maxwell Reid, American actress
1950 – George Nelson, American astronaut
1950 – Ma Ying-jeou, President of the Republic of China, former mayor of Taipei, former chairman of the Kuomintang (KMT)
1951 – Rob Bishop, American politician
1951 – Didi Conn, American actress
1953 – Mila Mulroney, Yugoslavian-born Canadian First Lady, wife of Prime Minister Brian Mulroney
1954 – Sezen Aksu, Turkish singer
1954 – Rick Chartraw, American ice hockey player
1954 – Louise Mandrell, American country music singer
1954 – David Thompson, American basketball player
1956 – Claude Giroux, Canadian midget wrestler
1956 – Michael Spinks, American boxer
1957 – Thierry Boutsen, Belgian racing driver
1957 – Cameron Crowe, American film director
1957 – Phil Margera, American TV personality, father of Jess and Bam Margera
1959 – Richard Leman, English field hockey player
1960 – Ian Hislop, British writer, editor of Private Eye
1961 – Stelios Manolas, Greek footballer and manager
1961 – Tim Watson, Australian rules footballer
1962 – Tom Kenny, American voice actor
1962 – Rhonda Vincent, American singer
1963 – Neal Foulds, English snooker player
1963 – Spud Webb, American basketball player
1966 – Gerald Levert, American R&B singer (d. 2006)
1966 – Natalia Luis-Bassa, Venezuelan conductor
1966 – Gil Birmingham, American actor
1967 – Benny Benassi, Italian disc jockey
1967 – Dean Barnett, American Conservative blogger (d. 2008)
1968 – Robert Gant, American actor
1968 – Christian Taylor, British screenwriter
1969 – Barney Greenway, British vocalist (Napalm Death)
1969 – Kakhi Kakhiashvili, Georgian-born Greek weightlifter
1969 – Oleg Serebrian, Moldovan politician and political scientist
1970 – Barry Pinches, English snooker player
1972 – Sean Waltman (The 1-2-3 Kid, X-Pac), American wrestler
1973 – Ariel Silvio Zárate, Argentine footballer
1974 – Deborah Cox, Canadian R&B singer
1974 – Jarno Trulli, Italian race car driver
1975 – Danni Boatwright, American model, sports caster and Survivor contestant
1976 – Al Santos, American model and actor
1976 – Sheldon Souray, Canadian ice hockey player
1977 – Ashley Scott, American actress
1978 – Ryan Ludwick, American baseball player
1979 – Lucinda Ruh, Swiss Figure Skater
1979 – Craig Bellamy, Welsh footballer
1981 – Ágnes Kovács, Hungarian swimmer
1981 – Mirco Lorenzetto, Italian cyclist
1981 – Ineta Radeviča, Latvian athlete
1982 – Christopher Bauman (Chri$ Ca$h), American professional wrestler (d. 2005)
1982 – Joost van den Broek, Dutch keyboard player (After Forever)
1982 – Shin-Soo Choo, South Korean baseball player
1982 – Simon Clist, English footballer
1982 – Yadier Molina, Puerto Rican baseball player
1982 – Dominic Isaacs, South African footballer
1982 – Nick Kenny, Australian Rugby League player
1983 – Liu Xiang, Chinese hurdler
1983 – Kristof Beyens, Belgian sprinter
1984 – Ida Maria, Norwegian singer
1985 – Guillermo Ochoa, Mexican footballer
1987 – Tulisa Contostavlos, British singer (N-Dubz)
1988 – Steven R. McQueen, American actor
1989 – Sayumi Michishige, Japanese singer (Morning Musume)
1990 – Matt Weinberg, American actor
1992 – Dylan Patton, American actor
1992 – Elise Matthysen, Belgian swimmer
1994 – Hayley Erin, American actress
1994 – Ridge Canipe, American actor
1997 – Leo Howard, American actor

All of these were exactly the reason I joined.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally nothing special to me, as for Wikipedia; so many, the most noticeable probably: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_of_Six_Billion

Stupid humans and their overpopulating.


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2010)

2005 – Snuppy, the world's first cloned dog is born in South Korea.


----------



## TheBB (Oct 11, 2010)

Of course. I joined October 26, 2007, because then, the UN Security Council urged Nepal to set an early date for the Constituent Assembly election.

I mean, duh.


----------



## flan (Oct 11, 2010)

29th may freidrich was born



Spoiler



1979 – Arne Friedrich, German football player



EDIT: in 1953 some guys reached everest for the first time too


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

KrO2 said:


> I joined August 10, 2010.
> Also, I have no idea how theanonymouscuber joined August 10, 2010 and wrote 310 posts already.


 
I am on the forum lots. I cube lots. I have a lot to say. Question answered?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> I joined the forum: 9/11/2010. That's a little bit creepy.


 
huh?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> The day I joined was so special. It was the same day as the day that I joined the speedsolving.com forums  .


 
Wow!!! I did as well! What a coincidence!!!


----------



## Wickex (Oct 11, 2010)

Nigerian Independence Day... :\


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 12, 2010)

March 17, when the rubber band was invented ;D


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, I was surprised when I checked into this for myself. My join date is also my sister's birthday (not the same year).


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

September 24 the Honda motor company is founded http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 12, 2010)

Harry Blackmore Whittington (British palaeontologist) died on the very same day I signed up.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Wow, I was surprised when I checked into this for myself. My join date is also my sister's birthday (not the same year).


 
You joined instead of celebrating it?


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 13, 2010)

6th of July:
the 14th Dalai Lama was born.
And the cellphone was invented by a black man, according to this site: http://djedimaaur.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/a-black-man-invented-the-cellphone/


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Farrah Fawcett, Sylvia Levin, and last but not least, Michael Jackson all died.


 
Damn the Illuminati...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

Today is my 3yr cubing anniversary.


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Today is my 3yr cubing anniversary.


 
You suck if you've been speedcubin for 3 years... Just sayin.

PANDA


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 13, 2010)

I joined the day someone accused me of cheating on hi-games.net, but now this person is faster than me, and can get times which almost seem like you'd have to cheat


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> You suck if you've been speedcubin for 3 years... Just sayin.
> 
> PANDA


 yarly. I do.
I need to find some way to get fasts.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> huh?


 I don't know if you live in the U.S., but that's the day that something terrible happened. Terrorists/suicide bombers came and flew planes into the World Trade Center/Twin Towers in New York. This was a big deal, and the history of the United States of America will never be the same.


----------



## Me (Oct 13, 2010)

I joined the day I joined, nothing amazing about it to me. The only thing I do remember was creating this silly username because I though I wouldn't use it much.


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 13, 2010)

i joined


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

lemme check

i dun checkin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_30


----------



## number1failure (Oct 13, 2010)

May 31, 2010. "A court in Pakistan lifts a ban on Facebook imposed two weeks ago after an "Everybody Draw Mohammed Day" group appeared on the site."
Did I do that?


P.S. You're awesome if you read that last part in Steve Urkel's voice.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 14, 2010)

Feb 4

Some interesting ones:
1789 – George Washington is unanimously elected as the first President of the United States by the U.S. Electoral College.
2004 – Facebook, a mainstream online social network is founded by Mark Zuckerberg.
A whole bunch of poets were born.
World Cancer Day (International)


----------



## Edward (Oct 14, 2010)

On that day, 1923, The Walt Disney Company was founded. Yay.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 14, 2010)

Nakajima.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 14, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> I don't know if you live in the U.S., but that's the day that something terrible happened. Terrorists/suicide bombers came and flew planes into the World Trade Center/Twin Towers in New York. This was a big deal, and the history of the United States of America will never be the same.


 
Didn't that happen in 2001?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 14, 2010)

I signed up after I'd been a couple of competitions, which seems more unusual now. Not a significant date though really.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I signed up after I'd been a couple of competitions, which seems more unusual now. Not a significant date though really.


 
You signed up right after French Open '08 didn't you? I remember you posting something about how you enjoyed the competition and how surprised you were at getting podium for Magic and Clock.

I'm sorry, I sometimes obsess about details, I can't help it  I just remember it well because it was nice to see you having fun with your university friends and building cube/card towers, etc.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Didn't that happen in 2001?


 
Omg...yes, it did. It wouldn't make since if I didn't put the year I joined. Every 9/11 people look back at that, that's why it's creepy.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 14, 2010)

this is my 365th day (1 year)
but no importance


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> You joined instead of celebrating it?


 
I would definitely have celebrated it with my family. I guess I just went home later that night and registered on the forum.


----------

